
Show HN: Space Battle: a strategy game with only a HTTP interface - 0x264
https://github.com/guardian/techtime/tree/master/Coding%20Challenges/Space-Battle
======
0x264
I run the Weekly Coding Challenge series at the Guardian and the author of the
game. Comments are welcome :)

~~~
sladix
I created a viz of the map here if anyone is interested, it also displays
scores. It's here : [https://low-beret.glitch.me/](https://low-
beret.glitch.me/)

~~~
0x264
Hey!, I have just noticed that answer and the map visualiser. This is
absolutely awesome! This is indeed the first ever visualiser for the game map
:)

I didn't know about [https://glitch.com](https://glitch.com), will have a
really close look. Cheers!

